# Happy Birthday Silversage



## taxlady (Jun 29, 2022)

I hope your day and year are wonderful.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 29, 2022)

Happy birthday SS!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 29, 2022)

Have a wonderful birthday, SilverSage! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Silversage (Jun 29, 2022)

Thank you!  We had a great evening out for dinner
 with friends.  

This year is 69.  Next year will be the big one!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 29, 2022)

Glad to hear that you had a great birthday, SS. Best of health and happiness as you approach your next decade.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jun 30, 2022)

Best Birthday Wishes belated though they be.  Glad to hear you had a wonderful evening.  



Here's looking forward to a wonderful year for you!


----------

